# Outrageous estate agent fees



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

I am planning to move to marbella soon but am experiencing some problems with the letting agents. They seem to be charging extortionate fees just for their services (? 1000 agency fees on a ?750 pm apartment) surely this isnt normal? 
As here in uk i have never had to pay more than around £300 for them to sort contracts. I feel like i am being fleeced  and so far its holding up my move bigtime. I dont want to spend this much on agency fees but at the same time am too scared to go private and deal direct with landlords as ive heard they can be pretty fishy.
Has anyone got any suggestions? Or know of any lettings agents which wont charge me an arm and a leg before moving in? Would love to hear from you x


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Miss_Marbella said:


> I am planning to move to marbella soon but am experiencing some problems with the letting agents. They seem to be charging extortionate fees just for their services (? 1000 agency fees on a ?750 pm apartment) surely this isnt normal?
> As here in uk i have never had to pay more than around £300 for them to sort contracts. I feel like i am being fleeced  and so far its holding up my move bigtime. I dont want to spend this much on agency fees but at the same time am too scared to go private and deal direct with landlords as ive heard they can be pretty fishy.
> Has anyone got any suggestions? Or know of any lettings agents which wont charge me an arm and a leg before moving in? Would love to hear from you x


Can't comment on fees here but my daughters both rent in the south east and fees of £ 500 per tenant is not unheard of 



> New data on how much local letting agents charge in tenants’ fees has been published by the councils of Bournemouth and Brighton & Hove.
> 
> The data has come from Generation Rent, and in both cases claims that Leaders charges the most – £624 in both places.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

South east of spain i assume you mean?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Miss_Marbella said:


> South east of spain i assume you mean?


No, as I said can't comment on fees here, but you quoted fees, which my point was are not far off prices in the South East in the U.K. You said you felt fleeced, the prices you quoted are high, but equal to the U.K. in expensive areas.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Unfortunately its common practice in Spain, for letting agencies to charge anywhere up to the equivalent of
2 months rent for their fees. To be paid by the tenant ( never the Landlord ) once the tenancy agreement
is signed.

Some say you can barter with the letting agencies over their fee, in those areas where the apartments,
available for rent are taking some time to rent out. Sometimes the new Landlord might go 50/50 over
the letting agency fees again, where the Landlords been waiting some time for a new tenant.

Therefore it pays to be astute in negotiating and bartering over these fees.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Its a nightmare  totally wasnt expecting it. Its bad enough they want 2 months rent and one month upfront but at least i can get those back..seems you have to have a lot of money to move to this place. And i thought nothing could beat dubai prices! Haha


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Its a nightmare  totally wasnt expecting it. Its bad enough they want 2 months rent and one month upfront but at least i can get those back..seems you have to have a lot of money to move to this place. And i thought nothing could beat dubai prices! Haha


I know - you never get this in England but this is Spain. As I said before you might get some leeway by bartering
and haggling over their fees although in such cases its best to use someone whose well versed in Spanish.
It's the old trick of never letting on that your particularly interested in this apartment and _well if you cannot
meet me with the price, me and my husband are considering a better deal with_. . . .etc, etc, etc.

The Spanish love to haggle and it can produce results.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> I know - you never get this in England but this is Spain. As I said before you might get some leeway by bartering
> and haggling over their fees although in such cases its best to use someone whose well versed in Spanish.
> It's the old trick of never letting on that your particularly interested in this apartment and _well if you cannot
> meet me with the price, me and my husband are considering a better deal with_. . . .etc, etc, etc.
> ...



But they do, do this in England. My daughters have had to pay one months deposit one months rebt in advance and agencies fees of up to £700. Especially in expensive areas

I do think it's a rip off. New legislation in the UK. means deposits are now held by a third party, there was many an occasion when for a mild scrape or tear my kids didn't get their deposit back.

We have a land lord on here who rents out houses ? He may have a better balanced view....


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> But they do, do this in England. My daughters have had to pay one months deposit one months rebt in advance and agencies fees of up to £700. Especially in expensive areas
> 
> I do think it's a rip off. New legislation in the UK. means deposits are now held by a third party, there was many an occasion when for a mild scrape or tear my kids didn't get their deposit back.
> 
> We have a land lord on here who rents out houses ? He may have a better balanced view....


Yes they can do that - in England - its not unknown but I can also give you 'chapter and verse' of those letting
agencies who don't do it.

For those living in expensive areas in the UK, as you say - some Letting Agencies can be unscrupulous with
their charges.
Fortunately I never lived in London and the South-East, I'm glad to say.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

I thought this thread was supposed to be about spain? Lol ?


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

I have tried this. The agent (who is british incidentally) dosent seem too keen to budge. He says he can talk to the landlord / some other agency involved to see if he can drop the commission but never seems to come back to me and offer a more reasonable fee. I thought being from uk himself he would understand the nightmare. Having so much else to pay for like freight, shipping of my car and storage of my furniture fees over here its really the last thing i need right now


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Miss_Marbella said:


> I have tried this. The agent (who is british incidentally) dosent seem too keen to budge. He says he can talk to the landlord / some other agency involved to see if he can drop the commission but never seems to come back to me and offer a more reasonable fee. I thought being from uk himself he would understand the nightmare. *Having so much else to pay for like freight, shipping of my car and storage of my furniture fees over here *its really the last thing i need right now


These things are not, however, the agent's responsibility nor problem. If this agent doesn't suit and won't budge, then I can only suggest you try another.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

It like any market....it's all supply and demand. If you want to live somewhere like Marbella it's the price of doing business.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Miss_Marbella said:


> I thought this thread was supposed to be about spain? Lol ?


... but it's you who keeps comparing back to the UK.

This is Spain, this is how it works here.


Maybe, if this has all come as a surprise, then you should do (or have done) more investigation before deciding to move here.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Miss_Marbella said:


> I thought being from uk himself he would understand the nightmare. Having so much else to pay for like freight, shipping of my car and storage of my furniture fees over here its really the last thing i need right now


The man has a living to make, that's all that matters to him.

The next time money is running a bit short towards the end of the month before my next pension payment comes in, I must try going into a shop and asking for something I can't pay for, but expect the shopkeeper to feel sorry for me. I wonder how I'll get on?


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

People seem to be on here to poke fun and cause arguments LYNN R can we please remember i came on here with some important questions and looking for some helpful suggestions
NOT to argue with someone who is clearly very bored and probably isnt even moving or living in spain anyway!!!
Enough now.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Miss_Marbella said:


> People seem to be on here to poke fun and cause arguments LYNN R can we please remember i came on here with some important questions and looking for some helpful suggestions
> NOT to argue with someone who is clearly very bored and probably isnt even moving or living in spain anyway!!!
> Enough now.



I can see 3 other people on this page alone who have pointed out that what you are expectiing is not reasonable in the area/market you are looking at, so why single out my response?

No, I am not moving (well, only from one property to another within Spain, as it happens) as I did that nearly 11 years ago so don't make silly remarks about those who reply to you probably not living in Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Miss_Marbella said:


> People seem to be on here to poke fun and cause arguments LYNN R can we please remember i came on here with some important questions and looking for some helpful suggestions
> NOT to argue with someone who is clearly very bored and probably isnt even moving or living in spain anyway!!!
> Enough now.


You have made the mistake of looking at a town where prices are high because it attracts high-price paying people. You have also made the mistake of going to a Brit. (all those time-share touts who used to rip off tourists looking at property were not Spanish and have now re-invented themselves as property letting agents, et al.) 

Trying to insult other members is not only against the rules, 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

it will (a) get you nowhere and (b) put up the backs of other members who will retaliate by ignoring you. For your information that poster does live in Spain and has done so for many years, she has also (as have most of us) had to put up with new posters who expect others to do all their research for them instead of doing it themselves. BTW asking questions on a forum is not researching.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Miss_Marbella said:


> I am planning to move to marbella soon but am experiencing some problems with the letting agents. They seem to be charging extortionate fees just for their services (? 1000 agency fees on a ?750 pm apartment) surely this isnt normal?
> As here in uk i have never had to pay more than around £300 for them to sort contracts. I feel like i am being fleeced  and so far its holding up my move bigtime. I dont want to spend this much on agency fees but at the same time am too scared to go private and deal direct with landlords as ive heard they can be pretty fishy.
> Has anyone got any suggestions? Or know of any lettings agents which wont charge me an arm and a leg before moving in? Would love to hear from you x


Is a "playground for the rich and famous" really the right place to live for somebody on a tight budget?
https://www.myguidemarbella.com/


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi skipper
I dont think really its a town for only "rich and famous" people. There are plenty of young people my age also living out there and the native spanish people of course. Marbella shouldnt be made exclusive for any one set of people. There is plenty of reasonable priced property out there, where the rent is a lot less than i pay here in uk, however the agency fees are startling. I could understand it if i was buying, but im not. I could be there for six months, have to move again and what have to pay 1000 euros again? Its too much for a young person on their own. However im wondering if there are agencies there with better rates? As maybe i went to a bad one. I wasnt keen on the fact he asked me to send 1500 euros before id even seen anything. Apparently to "hold" some prospective properties to show me, but i hadnt even asked him to do that and wasnt even sure if i was interested in anything he would show me. Just the procedures in spain seem to different to what im used to, its a scary business when your young and doing it alone.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Hi skipper
> I dont think really its a town for only "rich and famous" people. There are plenty of young people my age also living out there and the native spanish people of course. Marbella shouldnt be made exclusive for any one set of people. There is plenty of reasonable priced property out there, where the rent is a lot less than i pay here in uk, however the agency fees are startling. I could understand it if i was buying, but im not. I could be there for six months, have to move again and what have to pay 1000 euros again? Its too much for a young person on their own. However im wondering if there are agencies there with better rates? As maybe i went to a bad one. I wasnt keen on the fact he asked me to send 1500 euros before id even seen anything. Apparently to "hold" some prospective properties to show me, but i hadnt even asked him to do that and wasnt even sure if i was interested in anything he would show me. Just the procedures in spain seem to different to what im used to, its a scary business when your young and doing it alone.


I certainly wouldn't pay 1500 euros up front either. I strongly suggest you call into other agencies in the area. Perhaps you need to tell them that you are interested in what listing they might have, but not looking for an 'apartment hunter'. Also, bear in mind that agencies in the area most likely 'specialise' in different types of clientele and maybe you've just struck out with the agent in question. But that's certainly not to say that you won't be required to pay agency fees, especially if rentals move quickly.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Well I guess this is Spain and not the UK.It really doesn't help to compare the two cultures. Basically if you don't speak the language you will always be relying on a third party and you will always be in the dark about lots of things. You can't get angry about it. Basically it is because you lack a very basic skill to defend yourself. Until you learn the language and the way of the culture you will always feel like this and will constantly make the wrong move by comparing things to life in the UK. Sorry about that but it is important for people to realise that they cannot expect to have the same power in a country where they have to rely on others to constantly help them. It is a mistake that many Brits make. Don't worry you everyone goes through this transition in the beginning:drama::attention:


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Hi skipper
> I dont think really its a town for only "rich and famous" people. There are plenty of young people my age also living out there and the native spanish people of course. Marbella shouldnt be made exclusive for any one set of people. There is plenty of reasonable priced property out there, where the rent is a lot less than i pay here in uk, however the agency fees are startling. I could understand it if i was buying, but im not. I could be there for six months, have to move again and what have to pay 1000 euros again? Its too much for a young person on their own. However im wondering if there are agencies there with better rates? As maybe i went to a bad one. I wasnt keen on the fact he asked me to send 1500 euros before id even seen anything. Apparently to "hold" some prospective properties to show me, but i hadnt even asked him to do that and wasnt even sure if i was interested in anything he would show me. Just the procedures in spain seem to different to what im used to, its a scary business when your young and doing it alone.


I understand what you are saying. I live in the mountains in the north of Alicante province (where you can rent a 4-bed village apartment for €250 a month) so can't give any advice about property in Marbella. Have you searched on Idealista (https://www.idealista.com/en/alquil...el-sol-occidental-area-de-marbella/municipios) or Fotocasa (https://www.fotocasa.es/es/alquiler/pisos/marbella/todas-las-zonas/l)? Could you also perhaps try advertising for a flat-share as a short-term measure until you get to make friends and contacts? There are English-language newspapers in your area where you could advertise for a few euros. I hope these suggestions prove helpful.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Thank you skipper 
You are being so helpful. I will check out those links straight away xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Thank you skipper
> You are being so helpful. I will check out those links straight away xxx


There are some more links like that in the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

kaipa said:


> Well I guess this is Spain and not the UK.It really doesn't help to compare the two cultures. Basically if you don't speak the language you will always be relying on a third party and you will always be in the dark about lots of things. You can't get angry about it. Basically it is because you lack a very basic skill to defend yourself. Until you learn the language and the way of the culture you will always feel like this and will constantly make the wrong move by comparing things to life in the UK. Sorry about that but it is important for people to realise that they cannot expect to have the same power in a country where they have to rely on others to constantly help them. It is a mistake that many Brits make. Don't worry you everyone goes through this transition in the beginning:drama::attention:


I agree and you could probably save money by hiring a translator and going to the non foreign estate agents.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Miss_Marbella said:


> I thought this thread was supposed to be about spain? Lol ?


It is, however my post was merely pointing out that the fees and deposits you are being asked for are the norm in Brighton and Hove an expensive area in the U.K and you compared Spain to the U.K. Re what you normally paid.



Blanco53 said:


> It like any market....it's all supply and demand. If you want to live somewhere like Marbella it's the price of doing business.


Totally agree, hence my comparison with B&H


Yes you are Correct I'm not planning to move, because I've already moved here. My post was, imho, constructive, as it was putting prices here and in the U.K. into perspective. However you can either take in board opinions or not, it's your choice
Not everything here is cheaper than the U.K. in fact many things are actually comparable price wise or more expensive


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You must not forget that you are looking in the holiday season and you will get "holiday-let" prices, which are considerable higher than at the rest of the year. Even if you say you want to rent for 6 months, you will still be charged the holiday-let price in case you decide you want to move on after a month.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Hi skipper
> I dont think really its a town for only "rich and famous" people. There are plenty of young people my age also living out there and the native spanish people of course. Marbella shouldnt be made exclusive for any one set of people. There is plenty of reasonable priced property out there, where the rent is a lot less than i pay here in uk, however the agency fees are startling. I could understand it if i was buying, but im not. I could be there for six months, have to move again and what have to pay 1000 euros again? Its too much for a young person on their own. However im wondering if there are agencies there with better rates? As maybe i went to a bad one. I wasnt keen on the fact he asked me to send 1500 euros before id even seen anything. Apparently to "hold" some prospective properties to show me, but i hadnt even asked him to do that and wasnt even sure if i was interested in anything he would show me. Just the procedures in spain seem to different to what im used to, its a scary business when your young and doing it alone.


I live a short drive from Marbella and yes, you're right. It's not only for the rich and famous. It's also for Z list TOWIE 'celebrities', aged footballers, assorted sleazeballs and criminals of all nationalities

But joking apart, I agree with you. Marbella is a working town as well as a party resort and it's all too often forgotten that ordinary working people make up the majority of the population so there will be affordable rentals out there. They may however not be in very attractive parts of the town. Your other problem is that if you are looking now you are at a time of high price short term holiday rentals.

Why not look for places outside the more expensive parts of Marbella, like San Pedro de Alcantara? Rents would be cheaper there, transport links are excellent and there's a variety of accommodation types. It's also an attractive little town in itself.

As for asking for large upfront deposits: the Costa del Sol unfortunately attracts a transient population and as well as unscrupulous landlords there are tenants who pay one instalment of rent and no more then move on leaving the landlord out of pocket and maybe having to fork out for repairs. Ask Snikpoh, he knows well, being a landlord himself. I was a landlord in the UK and Canada but I would NEVER buy property to rent here. 
If you pay a deposit upfront there is a very slim chance you will get it back at the end of your tenancy whether from an agency or private landlord. That's why many tenants take the (unlawful) step of not paying the last month's rent, a course of action I could not possibly recommend.....

When we left the UK we sold all our properties and we've happily rented a house we very much enjoy for the last nine years - yes, I do live in Spain. So I can see both sides but I've heard more horror stories about tenants than landlords here, the opposite to my experience in the UK.

So my advice...look outside Marbella town.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh skipper.. You didnt just bash towie did you??  
Its my fave show ever!!!
One of the main reasons i first started going to marbs was towie, wanted to be in all the glamour and see all the cast. The beach clubs are awesome for celeb spotting!!  but for girls my age its normal to love this stuff 
Yes i am looking outside marbella, all areas as far as la cala in the east and estepona in the...west?? Or is that south? No clue lol. I actually am not looking in marbella central at all as im not keen on all the rowdiness and crime in the summer. I dont know much about tenant behaviours, but im not one to leave after 6 months let alone 1... Homebird haha x


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

After 7 years in Spain and 5 house moves I have always dealt directly with the owner. Only once have i had a problem with a landlord who would not deal with repairs etc and he is now serving a prison sentence for fraud. Finally, it is very rare for owners to offer deposit refunds but like most things in life there are ways around it. Good luck from a very humid Castellon.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes trubrit you just reminded me!!
Someone else also said the same
That owners rarely give back the deposit?
But how can they do this if you rent through an agency? I heard the andalucian govt. Is in charge of holding it instead. Also when you dealt direct, how did you find the landlords? I just emailed a few from idealista but they are all replying to me in spanish..this is going to be a nightmare!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Yes trubrit you just reminded me!!
> Someone else also said the same
> That owners rarely give back the deposit?
> But how can they do this if you rent through an agency? I heard the andalucian govt. Is in charge of holding it instead. Also when you dealt direct, how did you find the landlords? I just emailed a few from idealista but they are all replying to me in spanish..this is going to be a nightmare!!


Clearly they will reply in Spanish..... it's Spain, landlords and agencies in the U.K. Will reply in English. I think you need to invest in a translator as has been mentioned before. Rental agreements, buying houses anything vaguely legal needs to be explained clearly not via google translate. Investing in someone who can translate properly could possibly save you shed loads of money down the line.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Yes trubrit you just reminded me!!
> Someone else also said the same
> That owners rarely give back the deposit?
> But how can they do this if you rent through an agency? I heard the andalucian govt. Is in charge of holding it instead. Also when you dealt direct, how did you find the landlords? I just emailed a few from idealista but they are all replying to me in spanish..this is going to be a nightmare!!


After 7 years I do no speak Spanish and I have found Google translate to be sufficient for translating basic contracts. Most private landlords use very basic contracts available on the internet. Just chill out and enjoy your new life here in Spain.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Yes trubrit you just reminded me!!
> Someone else also said the same
> That owners rarely give back the deposit?
> But how can they do this if you rent through an agency? I heard the andalucian govt. Is in charge of holding it instead. Also when you dealt direct, how did you find the landlords? I just emailed a few from idealista but they are all replying to me in spanish..this is going to be a nightmare!!


Why not try some of the Agents around Marbella? All speak English. 
Here is one, don't know how bad or good they are but I do know her as a nice person.

Welcome to La Dehesa Properties | La Dehesa Properties


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Miss Marbella, can you afford to live in Spain?


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Oh skipper.. You didnt just bash towie did you??
> Its my fave show ever!!!
> One of the main reasons i first started going to marbs was towie, wanted to be in all the glamour and see all the cast. The beach clubs are awesome for celeb spotting!!  but for girls my age its normal to love this stuff
> Yes i am looking outside marbella, all areas as far as la cala in the east and estepona in the...west?? Or is that south? No clue lol. I actually am not looking in marbella central at all as im not keen on all the rowdiness and crime in the summer. I dont know much about tenant behaviours, but im not one to leave after 6 months let alone 1... Homebird haha x


I would have thought that wherever you work would have an impact on where you live. Ah, but I'm assuming, perhaps incorrectly, that you will be working and that you have something lined up.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

/SNIP/
Bob_bob of course my love but i will do it on a budget and pay reasonable rates/fees not ones which i feel are extortionate just "because its marbs". Ive been having a mooch about the other letting sites, there is actually a lot more out there than i realised. And a lot better value for money than i first saw with the previous agent. However who to trust will ultimately be my biggest problem, especially if i deal direct with landlords. A lot of them dont speak english but if by any chance anyone knows a british landlord please feel free to inbox me their details!! Xx


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Isobella said:


> Miss_Marbella said:
> 
> 
> > Yes trubrit you just reminded me!!
> ...


Oooh isobella thanks so much!!! Xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Oh skipper.. You didnt just bash towie did you??
> Its my fave show ever!!!
> One of the main reasons i first started going to marbs was towie, wanted to be in all the glamour and see all the cast. The beach clubs are awesome for celeb spotting!!  but for girls my age its normal to love this stuff
> Yes i am looking outside marbella, all areas as far as la cala in the east and estepona in the...west?? Or is that south? No clue
> ...


I think you should read posts more carefully. The post you seem to be replying to came from me, not Skipper.

I dislike Marbella intensely and find shows like TOWIE a mindless parade of vulgar Z list wannabes. But that's my opinion and as the Spanish say, Sobre los gustos no hay disputos. The only 'celebrities' you're likely to see in Marbella (or more likely Puerto Banus) are Championship and First Division footballers and people who'll go to the opening of an envelope....but it's all a matter of taste. What do I know, I'm old...

I think you'd better take a look at a map of Malaga....Estepona is south of Marbella. Rentals are expensive there too. It's a lovely town, probably too quiet for you. The Alcalde has cleaned the town up and given it a more up-market image. There are good bus connections but it can take over an hour to get to central Marbella in the season.
As I said, try San Pedro. Loads of properties of all types to choose from and cheaper than Marbella itself.

My advice to you is to wise up and be careful and think carefully before you commit yourself to anything. Marbella - not just Marbella - is full of sharks waiting to prey on the innocent and naïve. I've lived in a few places and thought I was street wise but I got conned here by a landlord when I first arrived...once. Suffice to say I didn't end up out of pocket but I'm made sure she did.

Oh, and wait until there's real 'bullying' before you leap in to accuse. An internet forum is not a place for the hyper sensitive.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Give this agency a call or send an email (in Spanish). They don't speak English.

SeAlquilaSinComision.com - Su Vivienda De Alquiler Al Mejor Precio Y Sin Comisión.

As the name suggests, they do not charge tenants. We rented a beautiful villa in Benalmadena through them. I assume the landlord paid the fees. The rent wasn't higher than what other agents charge for similar properties - I even negociated a lower monthly rent. Most of their properties seem to be in the Torremolinos / Benalmadena area but they may have some closer to Marbella - La Cala, Riviera, Elviria, etc. 

Another option is to talk to some of the small agents who are much more flexible with fees. I found Martin from Silversea Properties (Silversea Properties - Estate Agent Costa del Sol) very helpful 5 years ago, he was just like that back then - just him and his brother. It seems his business has grown since then and has an office now... I'd still give him a call to see if he has anything suitable. He's Argentinian and speaks fluent English.

Another one is Gloria from Sol Estates (Sol Estates , Ventas, Alquileres, Vacaciones en costa del sol). She is Swiss and speaks reasonable English. She's based in Estepona but covers the Marbella area as well. She spent a lot of time with us and offerred a 50% discount on her fees when we nearly rented a villa in Las Chapas through her (but it fell through because the landlord decided to do let the villa just for the winter).

Another option is to bypass the agents altogether. We did just that when we bought the plot last year. I visited the plot, spoke to the neighbours, managed to track down the owner and dealt with her directly - a saving of €15k+ on agency fees. If you can identify and find the house/apartment for rent, you can politely ask the current tenants to pass your details to the landlord and hope the landlord will contact you.

Good luck.


----------



## GreenGreen88 (Apr 22, 2016)

Miss_Marbella said:


> I am planning to move to marbella soon but am experiencing some problems with the letting agents. They seem to be charging extortionate fees just for their services (? 1000 agency fees on a ?750 pm apartment) surely this isnt normal?
> As here in uk i have never had to pay more than around £300 for them to sort contracts. I feel like i am being fleeced  and so far its holding up my move bigtime. I dont want to spend this much on agency fees but at the same time am too scared to go private and deal direct with landlords as ive heard they can be pretty fishy.
> Has anyone got any suggestions? Or know of any lettings agents which wont charge me an arm and a leg before moving in? Would love to hear from you x


In NYC the normal fee for real estate agents on rentals is 15% of one years rent. So 1000 sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

sadlybroke said:


> Give this agency a call or send an email (in Spanish). They don't speak English.
> 
> SeAlquilaSinComision.com - Su Vivienda De Alquiler Al Mejor Precio Y Sin Comisión.
> 
> ...


Sadlybroke thank you thank you THANKYOU!! You are amazing!! Xxx


----------

